# QAD drop away rest



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

First of all this is my first post and im glad I was told about this site...it's pretty awesome

So about the rest...has any one ever shot this rest...right now i have a wisker bisket and i like it but i find it's a little too noisy. No one in my hunting family/group have tried a drop away so i figured i would volenteer myself to be first....My decisions have coem down to this QAD rest and the Muzzy Zero Effect...if anyone has shot either of these I would liek to know your reactions


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Schaeffer!!!


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

excuse me???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Scaeffer (sp?) drop away rests!!


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

o yeah i've read of those but from what i read they dont stay up if you let down easily....this seems that it would be a bad thing....plus the QAD has adjustable timing for drop away.....but thanks n e way


----------



## fireman299 (Jan 12, 2006)

the drop away rest i had was very loud. much louder than the wisker bis
cut i got now! :sniper:

:sniper: :evil:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i shoot a schaeffer on my switchback and i love it. i have no complaints. shoots awesome!

kase


----------



## DEER BOY (Jan 15, 2006)

Can't go wrong with the trophy taker shakey hunter rest. Will make your biscuit stale. :wink:


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks for the replys men...i appreciate it...once i make the decision ill let you know


----------

